# Camping in US - September



## soloxxx (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey People, I wanted to know where is the best place for camping in The east of the US
I am sick of the urban lifestyle and I need an excape if u know what I am talking about...

I can go on camping only in September and I wanted a place with a lake.. and REALLY not crowded.

PLZ help me people to find such a place!


----------



## soloxxx (Jun 29, 2009)

People, Why don't you help me?!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

First off, welcome aboard :welcome:

Could you narrow down your definition? You say "the east of the US" - are you talking about anywhere East of the Mississippi River? And what do you need in a lake? Fishing? Boating?

I think if you are a little more specific, you might get a response. I know of one place that is never crowded, has a lake (glorified pond really), but the fishing isn't great and you can only rent jon boats. And it is HOT in September there.


----------



## soloxxx (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm... I meant more like NY. Pennsylvania, virginia, ohio, NJ, etc... you know..
The lake is mostly for fishing..
and the high temperature is no problem!
Thanks!


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*where to camp?*

maybe too far south, but look up Jekyll Island, GA. it's not a lake, it's on the ocean. beautiful place and not to crowded, the state controls the developement. campground's not fancy but lots of live oaks and spanish moss. could also try Carter Caves State Park in northeast Kentucky if you like caves. tours are awsome, not the walk around and look but get down and crawl through some holes where you wonder if you'll ever get out (there are some easier tours). that's as far north and east as i've been, you ever want to go to the gulf coast i can really help you out.:thumbup1:


----------

